

Apps for the Army: the military offers cash for app dev - mslagh
http://armylive.dodlive.mil/index.php/2010/03/apps-for-the-army-challenge-is-here/
Only open to Army civilians and soldiers, but this signals that the Army will welcome applications that improve the lives of soldiers in the near future.
======
corbett3000
This is not a trial - it's a full program by the army cio/g6:
[http://www.istrategylabs.com/2010/02/apps-for-the-army-a-
fir...](http://www.istrategylabs.com/2010/02/apps-for-the-army-a-first-of-its-
kind-app-dev-contest-for-mil/)

~~~
mslagh
Hooah!

------
mslagh
Only open to Army civilians and soldiers, but this signals that the Army will
welcome applications that improve the lives of soldiers in the near future.

------
jared314
Contest is limited to 100 people and $30k cash pool. It looks like a trial, or
a pet, project.

